# Navitrack II Interference



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I had to use my Navitrack II yesterday to locate my chinese camera sonde and I was getting so much interference it would spin like a casino slot machine. After fooling around it brought me a strong signal and guess what there were buried telephone wires with flags. The french drain was running along the perimeter of the building.

Anyone else have that issue? I never was able to locate anything.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yup happened to me as well. all kind of things can give false readings.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Start over again at the beginning. A little bit at a time so you know where you are going.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Start over again at the beginning. A little bit at a time so you know where you are going.


It was impossible to get a strong signal, I'd get different numbers and it wasn't stable.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Were you tracking the head of the camera? I almost never have any issue tracking the head of the camera. Other stuff is hit or miss but the camera is like 99% fool proof.








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Were you tracking the head of the camera? I almost never have any issue tracking the head of the camera. Other stuff is hit or miss but the camera is like 99% fool proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I was trying to find the camera head. If it was nearby I was able to locate it anything further than 10 feet from my starting point then nada.

I'll test it out on top of the ground next week and see what happens. Evidently it won't be deep though to simulate real life.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I've had problems tracking with mine when the line is deep and there are overhead lines. I just pull it back to a spot where I get a good reading and trace 5 feet at a time. Once you're near the interference zone you can mark it out based on the length of cable you've pushed in since the last mark.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

agree it helps to go 5 ft at a time. Also and its nothing to be ashamed of, Ive been on the wrong side of the house several times. You never know where these lines go sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

